# Sporting Clays... Who Want's to Play?



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We're shooting 100 targets of sporting clays tonight at the Magna gun club.

Whos in?

6:00 pm be there or be square.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My gun already has enough damage, I will pass. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cant make it this week or next. sorry man. Something come up I had to take carry of first. But I will get out there with you tex so you can show me how to shoot. again


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*MEEEEOOOOWWWWW!!!*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How about a little more notice next time ? TEX-O-BOB-O ? _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would have liked to try. But when I don't get off work til 6 and try to drive home to Sunset and be in Magna by 6 it's tough.

How did it go? Will you be doing it again?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I would have liked to try. But when I don't get off work til 6 and try to drive home to Sunset and be in Magna by 6 it's tough.
> 
> How did it go? Will you be doing it again?


Oh ya, we shoot all summer every Tuesday night. It runs clear till September 31st every Tue. night starting at 4:00 and going till dark. BTW, the other guys I shoot with don't get off work till about 6:00 either, so they just bring their guns and shells with hem to work and head straight over. :wink:

How's that for advanced notice .45? 

See y'all this summer.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Where is the Magna gun club located? I'd like to come out when school is over and I am not working nights anymore.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Where is the Magna gun club located? I'd like to come out when school is over and I am not working nights anymore.


Magna Gun Club
4006 S 8400 W 
Magna, UT 84044-2284
Phone: (801) 250-9818

Don't shoot the neighborhood ponies....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunfire in Magna? Whoda thunk it?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh ya, we shoot all summer every Tuesday night. It runs clear till September 31st every Tue. night starting at 4:00 and going till dark. BTW, the other guys I shoot with don't get off work till about 6:00 either, so they just bring their guns and shells with hem to work and head straight over. :wink:
> 
> How's that for advanced notice .45?
> 
> See y'all this summer.


Got many people lined up yet Tex ?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

ill come shoot with you sometime soon. i really want to try sporting clays, but it costs dang near a days worth of wages by the time ya shoot 4 boxes, pay for the round, and drive to BFE magna. ill find a day and make it happen, but definetely til it gets warmer. last night at provo gun club was windy and cold! it was tough shooting in the wind cuz the clays were all over the place. i like a night i can come shoot in short sleeves; not my duck coat and a beenie. but i promise ill come out there and shoot a few times this summer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Got many people lined up yet Tex ?


Oh, just us regulars... Me, Clint, and sometimes Brian, Steve, Reedo, Zimmy...

Anyone is welcome, the more the merrier.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Got many people lined up yet Tex ?
> 
> 
> Oh, just us regulars... Me, Clint, and sometimes Brian, Steve, Reedo, Zimmy...
> ...


No stinky giants ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe instead of all that shooting you should take a shotgun shell reloading class. Then when that big rooster gets up your shots will be more productive then just a little ploooop. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Maybe instead of all that shooting you should take a shotgun shell reloading class. Then when that big rooster gets up your shots will be more productive then just a little ploooop. :roll:


No kidding! I had to sh*tcan all those ****meds after this season. :evil:

This years ****meds will be loaded with a different wad so that won't happen again.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems to me the "**** Meds" aren't all they are bragged up to be...Duds and re-sizing issues have become a problem!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Seems to me the "Come and get it! Meds" aren't all they are bragged up to be...Duds and re-sizing issues have become a problem!


Problems that will be addressed and solved by this fall. The new and improved ****meds are in the works. :wink:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

hmm I might have to come and shoot some rounds with you guys before I leave.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you guy's shoot again last night Tex ? One day I'm still planning on being there...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

If you come please bring the gal in the avatar!  8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> If you come please bring the gal in the avatar!  8)


That's why I have such a hard time going anyplace.... :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Did you guy's shoot again last night Tex ? One day I'm still planning on being there...


Yep, just me and Clint last night... Neat course too. Lots of cool shots.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey tex do you know if clint is a member of the forum? i know bryan was but i dont think he ever posts. how did you guys shoot last night?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> hey tex do you know if clint is a member of the forum? i know bryan was but i dont think he ever posts. how did you guys shoot last night?


No, both those guys are just "lurkers".

We shot OK, there were some pretty rank shots. One was a pair that started at about 90 yards out, came in fast, low and hard angled toward you and hit the ground at about 40 yards. Breaking that double was a chore. Another had a hard fast crossing pair that got behind a huge obstacle juat as you acquired the first target forcing you to rush the first shot. Then *if* you hit the first bird before it got behind the obstacle, the second bird re-apeared *way* out there and you had a hard time hitting it. If you didn't get at least one before they got behind the obstacle, you were *hosed!*

Big fun guys! Plus I have really noticed my shooting while hunting improve. Especially on ducks and small fast birds like doves and quail. I've always been pretty hard on roosters, but now those poor bassturds don't have a prayer! :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex Im glad it helping you out. Im going to try to make it out there so you can show me how it done. Maybe I will be able to make it out there on may 6.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Tex Im glad it helping you out. Im going to try to make it out there so you can show me how it done. Maybe I will be able to make it out there on may 6.


Great! I'll be in California that day... :roll:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

ey im just curious, how do you know where the birds will be coming from at each different place? is it like 5-stand, where they have numbers, or do you just have to watch and learn, or what?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Tex Im glad it helping you out. Im going to try to make it out there so you can show me how it done. Maybe I will be able to make it out there on may 6.
> ...


Ok I wil wait for you to get back.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> ey im just curious, how do you know where the birds will be coming from at each different place? is it like 5-stand, where they have numbers, or do you just have to watch and learn, or what?


Unlike 5 stand, the birds are thrown from all over the place. At each stand you can watch the people in front of you or ask to "see a pair" before you start shooting. Trust me, some times it helps very little to know where they're coming from! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

"See a pair"??? What am I missing out on????? :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

my pair seems to make the gun appear smaller than it actually is.............. no really....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> "See a pair"??? What am I missing out on????? :mrgreen:


  You'll never know until you pull your head out of your "A" and take your gun to work on Tuesdays!  8)


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I went to St. G last week with the fam and friends. We hit the Oasis Gun Club's Sporting Clays last Friday. That was the second time I shot that course. What a riot! Everytime I find myself thinking, "Man, I sure wish there was something like this closer to home." Tuesday night would normally be a good night for me, but now with baseball under way, and my boy being in the Tuesday/Thursday League, I'll have to wait for a bye or early game. I didn't even know there was a Magna Gun Club or that there was a sporting clays course closer than Tooele or Utah county. I'm going to have to get out there and shoot a time or two with you guys.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I live in Utah county and will make the trip up there if anybody else wants to come along. I just feel like its a waste of gas for one person to go, and the shotgun with a sling doesnt go well on the motorcycle.  So if any body is interested send me a pm with your number and I will call you and make arrangements.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Be there or be square boys!

6:00 pm we start shootin. It's gonna be a nice night too. T-shirt weather!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey tex- how was the t shirt weather tonight? did you guys still go? i hope nobody pursed out from the wind!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, all us *men* were there.

As for all you other Poosies, grow some skin, a little wind and rain never hurt anybody. 8)

It actually wasn't all that bad. It started to blow right when we got to the first station and then it calmed right down and was really nice the rest of the night. I was in shorts and a t-shirt and it was perfect weather. Fun coarse too as usual. I started out running the first 20 then things went down hill from there...  I think I finished with a 72 and Clint shot an 81.

Good times.


----------

